# Jensen Interceptor



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, given that there's little else of real value going on here today I was just staring out of the window when this little (actually bloody _huge_) beauty rolled up


















I've seen it around for a year or two now I think. Not sure who owns it but it's a lovely example by the looks of it. Bet it doesn't have the original engine though! Sounds glorious


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We had a night nurse who used to have one in the 80`s, always knew when she`d arrived for work, as you say glorious sound


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very nice










I seem to remember the twin wing vents mean its a FF (Fergeson Formula), with 4 wheel drive and Maxaret anti lock braking, the first for a production car in the UK.

Doubt that colour is original but with the Chrysler V8 giving around 15mpg, the owner needs to be commended for keeping it on the road.

D.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As I was making the original post I heard the behemoth fire up! I rushed to the window but still couldn't see who was driving it so I'm still none the wiser as to who owns it.

Wasn't the original Jensen engine a 5+ litre V12? Maybe even bigger







Can't remember for sure; although I know many were eventually replaced with Rover V8's.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Sure they were America Chrysler V8's , first 6.3 ltr, then 7.2 ltr, all around 300/320 hp, all auto's with Hydramatic gearbox - used to part own a CV8,(a money pit







) forerunner to the Interceptor.

I doubt a Rover V8 is man enough for one of these 2 ton beauties , I once saw one go through a local auction house and sell at Â£125 !!, restoration costs far exceed values.

D.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep David I think you're right, just been doing a bit of google research









I remember a few of these kicking around in the late 70's though that were going for bargain-basement money. No engine!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't think there was ever a V12 Interceptor - though it could be that some transplanted one - as far as I know they all used Chrysler V8's of monstrous proportions. A fine car indeed - I bet it's an expensive summer toy only


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Can anyone remember the TV programme that used to feature one? The theme tune was a Tony Christie classic....well if you like that sort of thing it was anyway!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was called "The Protectors " Ian,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Protectors







Yes, I vaguely remember that one









You're probably right about the V12 Paul; probably just my boyhood imagination getting the better of me!


----------

